

Why we bought a PORN site - justdutch
http://chatsavvy.com/blog/why-we-bought-porn-site/

======
fencepost
It's a worthwhile lesson (check the background of your chosen name - it may
have been a porn site), but I think the blog posting is a little too casual
and lightweight.

If you want to go into more detail on what steps you took (beyond the Google
Removal Tool) to clean up that background, great, that could be a worthwhile
HN post.

